# Telitec Wimax Broadband



## Buenosdiaspet (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi there,

Wondered if anybody had any direct experience of this company and the service they offer, particularly in regard to connecting a VOIP phone that is not one of theirs!! 

Having some issues getting key compatibility questions answered, and that could mean an imminent house move is derailed, so any feedback very gratefully received,

BDP


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

Buenosdiaspet said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Wondered if anybody had any direct experience of this company and the service they offer, particularly in regard to connecting a VOIP phone that is not one of theirs!!
> 
> ...


We're using Telitec since april 2009. At the start we had massive performance issues, with high latency and low download rates. Partly unusable. After months of daily talks to their tech department they sorted it out with new hardware across their masts. (I guess their net just couldnt handle the amount of customers, they are routing everyone from Javea to Benidorm via Vergel). Since then it works fine. We're using the 1mbit/1mbit offer.

Low latency and more or less the offered speeds up and down. Nice support and quick installation. Even after the bumpy start I would go with them again, partly cause their offices are more or less next door a 4 minute drive away.

One point needs to be mentioned though. They struggle to cope with bad weather. Heavy winds and rain seem to have an impact on their infrastructure, especially the relay in Gata tends to go offline a lot under severe weather conditions. Up to now I can't understand why they do not prepare for those cases. During the last big "storms" we were offline for up to 2 days. Lots of trouble with lightning damage and power loss. But this doesnt happen all the time, it's spain after all  The last months are just perfect.

To sum it up: I am very happy with Telitec now, good performance and top people in the support.

Now to the VoIP phone. We're using Skype via an external Skype Phone that's just connected to the router. It works perfectly fine. Telitec doesnt allow P2P accross the board. They offer to open the important p2p ports during their offpeak hours (night until early morning) for a fee. With those ports blocked some applications might not work out of the box (talking some online games and similar applications) - but it only needs one call to the support and they open needed ports (without fee). So that should make any application or hardware work - it's a full internet access after all. We're using the connection for all kind of things: VoIP (phone and voice communication like skype, ventrillo and similar), video streams aka TV, chat, personal messaging, online gaming. I am running some applications via a VPN to the UK, Germany and the US - no problems as well.


----------



## Buenosdiaspet (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks so much for that incredibly helpful and detailed response Seb, that's very reassuring.

We have managed to find a Telitec engineer living nearby and are going over later to plug our Mitel voip phone into his router to physically test it! Then all being well I think we'll be ready to contract,

Really really appreciate the time you took to answer so fully,

BDP x


----------



## MRVT (May 17, 2008)

Seb* said:


> . We're using the connection for all kind of things: VoIP (phone and voice communication like skype, ventrillo and similar), video streams aka TV, chat, personal messaging, online gaming. I am running some applications via a VPN to the UK, Germany and the US - no problems as well.


Any neighbours trying to use it at the same time will love you when they find out! If there is anyone else using it, they won't have enough bandwidth to do anything!


----------



## Buenosdiaspet (Feb 13, 2009)

Seb, have you tried multiple vpn passthru at all?

They said it would be OK but havent been able to test that...

cheers

BDP x


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

MRVT said:


> Any neighbours trying to use it at the same time will love you when they find out! If there is anyone else using it, they won't have enough bandwidth to do anything!


I don't know what you are on about. It's Wimax of a high standard and not some crappy WiFi network. The connection is limited to 1mbit and the traffic shaping (by any chance ever heard of that?) works fine. And yes they have more than one transponder. So you are telling me occasional 600 kbit video streams are bad for my neighbours and we should limit ourselves to pure web browsing? Seriously .... Wimax can deliver a total bandwidth of up to 40 Mbit, I've even seen dual link installations capable of delivering 70 Mbit peak. So in a nutshell: my "neighbours" (the ones who are using Telitec and not Telefonica or another broadband provider) shouldnt notice any problems at all. You make me sound like some bandwidth hog who is an illegal filesharer downloading 24/7 and clocking up other users valuable bandwidth in a small shared wifi net. I think I don't have to defend myself to someone on a forum who doesnt seem to know anything about my setup, but just to make it clear our monthly traffic is low enough to know that we're not putting any special pressure on our provider's network.:boxing:

I have been using those "weak" wifi networks in the past - and yes they are very depending on overall usage and when one of your neighbours is downloading your own performance is affected a lot - but this is NOT the case with decent Wimax solutions. You have a direct connection to the mast and then get routed via several points to the main gateway in Vergel



> Seb, have you tried multiple vpn passthru at all?
> 
> They said it would be OK but havent been able to test that...
> 
> ...


I did not come up any problems with VPN passthrough and had no issues at all so I don't expect you having trouble with anything. They are using simple small standard routerboards built in an antenna, which is powered with a "power over ethernet" adapter. So Basically this is a normal router like you have in your living room with DHCP interface, connected to the mast. For those boards it doesnt matter what is behind it, you can connect several other home routers or hubs. And if there should be problems I am sure Telitec will assist with a solution. The infrastructre supports all network applications and protocols. Telitec is using Mikrotik OS and hardware (afaik, cant guarantee what kind of routerboards they use) for their network. They seem to drop certain packages and use some custom scripts by the look of it, but they have a good grip on the plattform. If you are unsure you can have a look around - there are plenty forums and boards talking about Mikrotik on the web.

If you have any more questions just give me a shout.


----------



## MRVT (May 17, 2008)

Seb* said:


> I have been using those "weak" wifi networks in the past - and yes they are very depending on overall usage and when one of your neighbours is downloading your own performance is affected a lot - but this is NOT the case with decent Wimax solutions. You have a direct connection to the mast and then get routed via several points to the main gateway in Vergel


Point taken, but in my defence, not once in the post I answered did you state it was a Wimax network.


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

MRVT said:


> Point taken, but in my defence, not once in the post I answered did you state it was a Wimax network.




Well we were talking about Telitec and there is a big WIMAX in the title of this thread


----------



## lankyg (Nov 25, 2010)

*Rubbish*



MRVT said:


> Point taken, but in my defence, not once in the post I answered did you state it was a Wimax network.



Sorry but it is you who do not know what you are talking about. I am an ex Telitec client. Their system I am afraid is bog standard 80211a or in other words WI_FI


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Like others have said last year there were problems wih Telitec and the latency on the service was too bad for decent voip calls. Las winter we had endless problems, engineers here numerous times, and they didnt know why we had badd connection when we were coser than other local clients and had a better viiew of te mast, yet their connection was better thank ours. In fairness they did work hard to resolve the issues. Now generally all seems OK. I use it for business so demand reliability and sadly no wireless service can offer this , particularly in bad weather, so I have two ' telitec, and wipzona- I then can switch between the two.

If Wipzona are in your area they are seriously worth looking at. Speeds are faster, latency is generally better, and on the whole they are the more reliable one of the two, but Telitec is a great deal better than it was.

For my voip I don´t use the telitec service, although i do have it installed. For my outbound calls I use VooipTalk becausee of their cheap unlimited call packages. I find this service excellent on both telitec and wipzona.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Our bill for internet and landline with Movistar shot up from 40 to almost 70 euros after our promocion came to an end so we decided to change to Telitec. 
Changeover date was 21st September. By November 1st we were back with Movistar...at 30 euros a month (Don't ask me why, that's what they said they'd charge for internet and free calls within Spain).
During our short time with Telitec we had simply dreadful internet service. Initially it was very slow, then we had no connection for hours on end...then it disappeared for days at a time.
The admin side was very good...but frequent apologies were no substitute for regular, reliable connectivity.
We were told that they were indeed experiencing problems but had installed new equipment and could guarantee uninterrupted service.
Too late.
We just plug our dedicated Skype handset into a USB port on our laptops, having downloaded the necessary Skype software.....it's that simple.


----------



## sirdir (Jan 18, 2011)

*not that happy*

Hi!

I'm sorry I have to say I'm not really happy with this service. Problem 1 is that the higher ports I talked them into opening up for me get closed again whenever I open 'too many' (whatever that is..) connections (or rather, if there are too many incoming connections... But what's even worse: They'll cut your linespeed down to half the speed you're paying for as soon as you use it at for full speed for an hour. That's far away from what I call 'fair use'. I argued with them about the topic but they just say 'we sell UP TO 2 MBit/s'.. so basically they can give you whatever speed they wish. Imagine, 2 MBit/s for >90€ a month and you only get 2 MBit/s if you don't use it.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

I think with any wireless service it goes with the teritorary that its open to problems. Nothing will provide quite the same level of reliability thtn a copper or fibre cable coming into your home permanently connnected to the ISP.

Where I live we cannot get a landline in and we rely on these services. I use Wipzona & Telitec, I need both because i work from home and by having two I know that if one is down i have a backup. In the early days I have terrible problems with both, and it turned out to be a geological problem with the mountain net to my house causing problems despite a clear line of sight to the transmitters, but both companies promised to work on their infrastructure and do everything they can to improve it.

18 months later both companies did exactly that. I am delighted. I think out of the two, telitec does tend to be slower, and running speed tests confirms this but the ping, and delays on the line are now much reduced and i get a great internet on the whole from both most of the time.

I also use VOIP through telitec and for over a year their telephone service has been faultless. Last winter was bad... any wind or rain and we lost phone quality, but this year even in the so called gota fria I remained on the phone working with crystal clear clarity.

To summarise, I feel if you have Wimax from any supplier you have to be prepared for glitches, but on the whole Telitec and Wipzona get thumbs up from me for reliability, speed and overall service.


----------



## sirdir (Jan 18, 2011)

steve_in_spain said:


> To summarise, I feel if you have Wimax from any supplier you have to be prepared for glitches, but on the whole Telitec and Wipzona get thumbs up from me for reliability, speed and overall service.


I just feel using contracted speed for 1h isn't overstressing fair use! 
But thank you for the hint, never herd of Wipzone before, maybe I give them a try...

Regards
Patrick


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

sirdir said:


> I just feel using contracted speed for 1h isn't overstressing fair use!
> But thank you for the hint, never herd of Wipzone before, maybe I give them a try...
> 
> Regards
> Patrick


I have noticed if I use youtube for example, after a while it may slow a little but I wasn´t aware of this fair use policy. Wipzona are, in my opinion, all things considered the better of the two, mainly on Speed.. I tend to get about 2mb down and 1 up constantly


----------



## sirdir (Jan 18, 2011)

Right now it's quite slow again. Don't forget I have a 2 MBit/s link.. and now throttling shouldn't be active as I wasn't transferring at all...

Oh, I see I'm not allowed to link to an external image. Well... 
it feels very slow, ping time to speedtest*net elba >600 ms, dl ~1MBIt/s, up <0.1 mbit/s!
it should be 2 mb / 2 mb


----------



## gataman (Jun 17, 2011)

*Wimax?*



Seb* said:


> Telitec is using Mikrotik OS and hardware (afaik, cant guarantee what kind of routerboards they use) for their network. They seem to drop certain packages and use some custom scripts by the look of it, but they have a good grip on the plattform. If you are unsure you can have a look around - there are plenty forums and boards talking about Mikrotik on the web.


So not WIMAX then? Several of the discussions I have found complain that Mikrotik does not support WIMAX. I really would like to know if it is genuine WIMAX.


----------



## mepossem (May 28, 2011)

if you are in an area that offers it, try ONO. have the 50mb down and 5mb downward service, is very good and reliable.


----------

